# Spousal Visa and Temp Job Question



## Gemini1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have just joined this forum and was hoping for a little guidance. I wasn't worried about applying for the spouse visa until yesterday when I realized it might not be as easy as I thought.
My huband and I are applying for the UK Spousal visa (I am the sponsor, he is Serbian) and we are getting confused. It seems people are including SO much in their application packages! I have the checklist, but generally what are people inlcuding? My biggest concern is that I am just here in London working in a temporary position (6 month contract). The contract will 99% be renewed into a permanent position, but legally the contract needs to state it is just for 6 months to begin. Is this going to be a problem just having a temp position? I make more than enough to support both of us. We just dont want to spend 810 pounds, to be rejected. Are there any suggestions as to how I could get around it being a temp job for now...and also some ideas of what everyone is including in their packages?
Many thanks !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gemini1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have just joined this forum and was hoping for a little guidance. I wasn't worried about applying for the spouse visa until yesterday when I realized it might not be as easy as I thought.
> My huband and I are applying for the UK Spousal visa (I am the sponsor, he is Serbian) and we are getting confused. It seems people are including SO much in their application packages! I have the checklist, but generally what are people inlcuding? My biggest concern is that I am just here in London working in a temporary position (6 month contract). The contract will 99% be renewed into a permanent position, but legally the contract needs to state it is just for 6 months to begin. Is this going to be a problem just having a temp position? I make more than enough to support both of us. We just dont want to spend 810 pounds, to be rejected. Are there any suggestions as to how I could get around it being a temp job for now...and also some ideas of what everyone is including in their packages?


I wouldn't worry too much about the fixed contract. You have your past pay slips and you can always enclose a letter from your employer stating that your contract is likely to be renewed. Can your husband bring over some savings? And his employment prospect in UK, such as CV, current salary and sample job ads or two he could go for?

As for supporting documents, don't take much notice of what others have done. It all depends on personal circumstances and you only need to include those that are considered necessary. There is a list on UKBA site under Form VAF4A at UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK. Ask specific questions here if in doubt. I tend to advise quality rather than quantity, and avoid duplication (e.g. a few photos, not dozens to prove your relationship).


----------



## Gemini1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice...that is very helpful! Much appreciated


----------

